

An Introduction to Design by Contract - brudgers
https://archive.eiffel.com/doc/manuals/technology/contract/

======
_droptable_
The actual, non-outdated link is here: [https://www.eiffel.com/values/design-
by-contract/introductio...](https://www.eiffel.com/values/design-by-
contract/introduction/)

